# What colour should the Poop be?



## Pige0nL0ver (Mar 4, 2010)

-PigeonTalk-

What colour should the poop be to show that the pigeon is healthy? 

AND

What colour should the poop be to show signs of illness? 

Thank you. 
-Pige0nL0ver-


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

this should help
http://www.chevita.com/en/pigeons/symptoms/index.php


----------



## Pige0nL0ver (Mar 4, 2010)

SouthTown Racers said:


> this should help
> http://www.chevita.com/en/pigeons/symptoms/index.php


Thank you so much for that link, its very helpful.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Just remember, poop images alone will not show whether your bird is healthy or otherwise. You MUST look at other behaviour as well, then possibly the poop info coupled with behaviour will help diagnose a problem, but bear in mind poops can also change depending on other factors, ie if the bird is a hen & laying eggs, what kinds of seed its eating etc.


----------



## Pige0nL0ver (Mar 4, 2010)

Quazar said:


> Just remember, poop images alone will not show whether your bird is healthy or otherwise. You MUST look at other behaviour as well, then possibly the poop info coupled with behaviour will help diagnose a problem, but bear in mind poops can also change depending on other factors, ie if the bird is a hen & laying eggs, what kinds of seed its eating etc.


My pigeons are very happy and energetic and they move/fly around ALOT. 

I release my pigeons almost everyday and i set up small bath-tubs for them to bath in and they bath twice every week. 

I also change their drinking water EVERYDAY and i feed them sunflower seeds which was highly recommended...


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Pige0nL0ver said:


> My pigeons are very happy and energetic and they move/fly around ALOT.
> 
> I release my pigeons almost everyday and i set up small bath-tubs for them to bath in and they bath twice every week.
> 
> I also change their drinking water EVERYDAY and i feed them sunflower seeds which was highly recommended...


What I was meaning was simply that their Droppings can change appearance even though they are healthy, so dont go rushing in with medicines on dropping changes alone.
A normal healthy bird can suddenly have watery droppings if under a little stress, even from being chased by a mate, or they may eat something outside which can change their appearance.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

and if they just bathed and drank allot of water.. weather can affect the droppings as well..and hens nesting too. they usually have a large vloume and it can smell.


----------



## Pige0nL0ver (Mar 4, 2010)

Quazar said:


> What I was meaning was simply that their Droppings can change appearance even though they are healthy, so dont go rushing in with medicines on dropping changes alone.
> A normal healthy bird can suddenly have watery droppings if under a little stress, even from being chased by a mate, or they may eat something outside which can change their appearance.


Oh i'm sorry for not sharing more info with you. 
My pigeon's Poop is black and white at the moment and i've realised a colour change in the poop during and after mating/nesting seasons. My pigeons do eat leaves from my Mother's garden pots even if they just had finished eating their own food lol. Their habit of eating those leaves came from other small birds who would fly to the pots and take small bites of the leaves. 

I give my Pigeons sunflower seeds and they love it, they would eat any sunflower seed they see on the floor too. 
Is there any signs of stress in birds? Whenever my birds walk inside their cages (I have a HUGE cage capable of holding 25 pigeons with no problem at all) they eat, drink and go to sleep, I guess their just spoiled rotten...They only go to sleep when they come back from flight, Sometimes they just lay down and start preening themselves for 5-10 min. 

I hav 5 pigeons at the moment, They are flying outside at the moment acting all cute.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

If the birds are eating SUNFLOWER seeds,with the SHELLS,which are black in color,the droppings will be black...If the sunflower seeds,are just the seeds,without the black shells,then something else is making the color very dark....Sometimes Safflower seeds will do that,or some other seeds they are eating...If they are picking on the ground,whatever they are picking at,dirt,grass,plants,gravel etc,can do it..If the birds are very active,and flying around,looking like life is good,they are healthy,and leave them alone...If they are fluffing up in the loft,then you could have a problem..It`s chilly here in WVa,so my birds are a little fluffy in the loft...You can expect that if your in a cold climate....If your in Florida,or someplace that is warm,your birds should never look/be fluffed up in the loft.....Alamo


----------



## Pige0nL0ver (Mar 4, 2010)

Alamo said:


> If the birds are eating SUNFLOWER seeds,with the SHELLS,which are black in color,the droppings will be black...If the sunflower seeds,are just the seeds,without the black shells,then something else is making the color very dark....Sometimes Safflower seeds will do that,or some other seeds they are eating...If they are picking on the ground,whatever they are picking at,dirt,grass,plants,gravel etc,can do it..If the birds are very active,and flying around,looking like life is good,they are healthy,and leave them alone...If they are fluffing up in the loft,then you could have a problem..It`s chilly here in WVa,so my birds are a little fluffy in the loft...You can expect that if your in a cold climate....If your in Florida,or someplace that is warm,your birds should never look/be fluffed up in the loft.....Alamo


I've seen my pigeons pick grass and dirt before. :O


----------



## Pige0nL0ver (Mar 4, 2010)

Alamo said:


> If the birds are eating SUNFLOWER seeds,with the SHELLS,which are black in color,the droppings will be black...If the sunflower seeds,are just the seeds,without the black shells,then something else is making the color very dark....Sometimes Safflower seeds will do that,or some other seeds they are eating...If they are picking on the ground,whatever they are picking at,dirt,grass,plants,gravel etc,can do it..If the birds are very active,and flying around,looking like life is good,they are healthy,and leave them alone...If they are fluffing up in the loft,then you could have a problem..It`s chilly here in WVa,so my birds are a little fluffy in the loft...You can expect that if your in a cold climate....If your in Florida,or someplace that is warm,your birds should never look/be fluffed up in the loft.....Alamo


Oh and i've never seen them fluffled up. ONLY during those freezing days.


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

Quazar said:


> Just remember, poop images alone will not show whether your bird is healthy or otherwise. You MUST look at other behaviour as well, then possibly the poop info coupled with behaviour will help diagnose a problem, but bear in mind poops can also change depending on other factors, ie if the bird is a hen & laying eggs, what kinds of seed its eating etc.


Quazar is right...there are too many variables to go on color or viscosity. If you suspect something is wrong, get the droppings tested.


----------

